# Wildsau Super Sport Light



## dantist (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo Schweinezüchter

im Bike Workshop steht bei der Wildsau Hardride "auch als SuperSport Light Version ab Feb. 07".

Hat hier jemand genauere Infos? Die Suchfunktion hat nichts hergegeben.

Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Mich würde Einsatzgebiet, Preis, Federweg, Geometrie, Gewicht und Verfügbarkeit interessieren.

Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Januar 2007)

dantist schrieb:


> Hallo Schweinezüchter
> 
> im Bike Workshop steht bei der Wildsau Hardride "auch als SuperSport Light Version ab Feb. 07".
> 
> ...


Also Jürgen meinte mal zu mir das die 200-300g leichter sein soll, aber dann maximal Fahrer mit 80kg transportiert. Preislich wirst du wohl pro Gramm Gewichtsersparnis einen Euro mehr hinlegen dürfen. So zumindest das letzte Gespräch bei der DM DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (18. Januar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also Jürgen meinte mal zu mir das die 200-300g leichter sein soll, aber dann maximal Fahrer mit 80kg transportiert. Preislich wirst du wohl pro Gramm Gewichtsersparnis einen Euro mehr hinlegen dürfen. So zumindest das letzte Gespräch bei der DM DH.



Und wie grenzt sich dann dieses Ding zur Wildsau Enduro ab?  
Die ist doch bereits ca. ein pfund leichter - allerdings ohne gewichtsbegrenzung....


----------



## mani.r (18. Januar 2007)

soll ne mischung zwischen keiler und hardride werden. 
tiefer schwerpunkt, optimiertes horstlink, antriebsneutral, besser ansprechen und recht leicht sein. dafür halt auch nur für leute bis 80-85kg.
bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es fertig ist. freue mich schon drauf wird aber noch bis sommer dauern - also kein stress.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Januar 2007)

axel123 schrieb:


> Und wie grenzt sich dann dieses Ding zur Wildsau Enduro ab?
> Die ist doch bereits ca. ein pfund leichter - allerdings ohne gewichtsbegrenzung....


Schätzungsweise mehr Federweg und Bikeparktauglich!  
Wenn du mit der Wildsau Eduro rum dropst verweigert dir Jürgen die Garantie, bei ner Hardride wohl nicht ganz so schnell.


----------



## mani.r (19. Januar 2007)

Ach ja, der Federweg soll der gleiche sein wie beim Hardride.


----------



## dantist (19. Januar 2007)

mani.r schrieb:


> soll ne mischung zwischen keiler und hardride werden.
> tiefer schwerpunkt, optimiertes horstlink, antriebsneutral, besser ansprechen und recht leicht sein. dafür halt auch nur für leute bis 80-85kg.
> bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es fertig ist. freue mich schon drauf wird aber noch bis sommer dauern - also kein stress.



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das tönt auf jeden Fall interessant


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Februar 2007)

gibt es schon... heisst sxtrail und ist von specialized. muahahahaha


----------

